# Wiring in new ballasts



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

I have 3 coralife fixtures and new ballasts but I am not comfortable wiring in the new ballasts. Any ideas? Anyone out there that can do this?

Thanks, Rich


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi I change out ballasts at work, a ballast is a ballast can't see it being a problem, maybe I can help you out. 604 789 4985 Cheers


----------

